# I cannot import the zfs pool anymore



## cedivad (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, after doing some changes to the zfs pool layout (I added 2 mirrors to the pool) I exported the pool to import it after.
However, I'm now locked with the pool offline. I cannot import it, the `# zpool import w` command hangs (top shows that the command does absolutely nothing).

typing *zpool import* I get

```
# zpool import
   pool: w
     id: 16302344810740646704
  state: ONLINE
 status: One or more devices contains corrupted data.
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-4J[/url]
 config:

	w                         ONLINE
	  mirror-0                ONLINE
	    da3p1                 ONLINE
	    da5p1                 ONLINE
	  mirror-1                ONLINE
	    da7p1                 ONLINE
	    da9p1                 ONLINE
	  mirror-2                ONLINE
	    da10p1                ONLINE
	    da12p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-3                ONLINE
	    da15p1                ONLINE
	    da17p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-4                ONLINE
	    da20p1                ONLINE
	    da19p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-5                ONLINE
	    da23p1                ONLINE
	    da24p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-6                ONLINE
	    da26p1                ONLINE
	    da29p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-7                ONLINE
	    da31p1                ONLINE
	    da32p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-8                ONLINE
	    da35p1                ONLINE
	    da37p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-9                ONLINE
	    da2p1                 ONLINE
	    da4p1                 ONLINE
	  mirror-10               ONLINE
	    da6p1                 ONLINE
	    da8p1                 ONLINE
	  mirror-11               ONLINE
	    da11p1                ONLINE
	    da14p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-12               ONLINE
	    da13p1                ONLINE
	    da16p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-13               ONLINE
	    da18p1                ONLINE
	    da22p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-14               ONLINE
	    da21p1                ONLINE
	    da25p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-15               ONLINE
	    da27p1                ONLINE
	    da28p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-16               ONLINE
	    da30p1                ONLINE
	    da33p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-17               ONLINE
	    da34p1                ONLINE
	    da36p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-18               ONLINE
	    da38p1                ONLINE
	    da39p1                ONLINE
	  mirror-19               ONLINE
	    12910090196850663737  UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	    10803739473487675780  UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	  mirror-20               ONLINE
	    1693132315107447098   UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	    15555950701517220596  UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	spares
	  dsk/da49
```

While typing *zpool import w* hangs.

During the whole process, nothing on the w partition should have been modified. The data should be untouched (99% sure of it).

Is it possible to *zpool w detach mirror-19/mirror-20*, than import the w pool again?


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 19, 2012)

If you haven't already tried you should find it doesn't work. Detach is for removing disks from a mirror, not a vdev from a pool. You can not remove a vdev of any type.

I find it strange that it thinks the 2 mirrors are online whilst simultaneously telling you that all the source disks are unavailable.
I can't really suggest any fix for this but I would at least try physically unplugging the 4 new disks first and see what import says then. I would hope it would say FAULTED. Then try with one or the other disk from each mirror in the hope that it's something on one disk that's confusing ZFS. Probably unlikely but in the current state I see no way of accessing that pool.

Also has the machine been rebooted at any point during this?


----------



## cedivad (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, lucky an upgrade to 9.1-RC1 fixed this.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## Sebulon (Sep 20, 2012)

@cedivad

Cool, I was just about to suggest that Glad it worked!

/Sebulon


----------

